# sex



## mistaman (Apr 16, 2008)

i didnt grow this but i got some and im lucky enuf to kno the guy who did

firstpic : sex
2nd pic: cotton candyxromulan
3rd pic: a10
4th pic: forget 
5th pic: romulanx super skunk


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 16, 2008)

*Sounds like some nice strains and great smoke.  *


----------

